

Comcast neighborhood WiFI - antiffan
https://wifi.comcast.com/hotspots.php

======
ljk
not sure if this is the same thing, but i've seen something like this a few
months ago. To connect to the interwebs, just select the "xfinitywifi" network
to connect to, then sign in to xfinity account in the landing page! ..

..BUT

the connection _sucked_ since the signal was from other units in my apt.
building....

~~~
theophrastus
Here's my humble head-scratch: you pay for a comcast internet access, you
might have bought or you're leasing the cable modem + wireless router, and
perhaps there's an opportunity to opt-out (somewhere), but nonetheless my
neighbor (who must at least have an xfinity account) is streaming their
content through my connection. Somehow it seems like wireless usury.

~~~
ljk
you're right, i'm no longer mooching off of my neighbors now(maybe because the
connection was so bad) but i feel like it's not unethical because comcast made
it available, so why not use it?

------
antiffan
Like most people, I'm not normally a Comcast fan, but this is really
interesting.

It's really convenient in San Francisco because I can almost always find a
network to connect to, but I do wonder about security implications of having
this feature enabled by default on my home router.

